# Whole discussion lists back on single page



## paqman (Jan 21, 2002)

Would it be possible to return all the discussions that are now hiden behind thems and have them back in the main discussion selection page?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

You've lost me...?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 21, 2002)

I think he means get rid of sub-forums and make them main forums

personally I like having the sub-forums but to each their own.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

Ah, I see. 

The current layout was in response to requests from a number of people.  I get the impressoin that people are happy with it generally, but if there's a large 'outcry' I might post a poll to get some more definite figures of general opinion.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 21, 2002)

I prefer the subforums also especially beacuse there are _very_ much forums, but maybe a page with a list with links to all the forums could be set up so one can go to any forum instantly.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 21, 2002)

Please make it a poll, I was very much in favor of the sub forum system, until I found out that when a new post is made in a sub-forum the little icon doesn't change for the top-level forum letting you know there is a new post.     Very inconvient,   so unless that's an option I would much prefer to go back.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

I preferred it the old way, with all the forums listed on the main page, but it isn't really an issue for me since I usually just keep a page at each forum and hit refresh to see if there is anything new.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Sub-boards are less confusing by far.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *I prefer the subforums also especially beacuse there are very much forums, but maybe a page with a list with links to all the forums could be set up so one can go to any forum instantly. *




A little something I just noticed this morning, scroll down the screen and you will see a little option called "Forum Jump" that lets you see all the forums at once and jump to the one you like.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 22, 2002)

I know, ... brace yourself... it was on the old boards too


----------



## paqman (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, I see that what I've writen is rather confusing, I have difficulties re reading my self  

But You got the picture any way, Yes a poll would be great, that way we will be able to determine the choice of the majority.

I guess that the quick access drop down will do the job for now.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 22, 2002)

I prefered it the old way for about 20 minutes.  After that, I wised up and found the benefits to far outweigh the downsides.

It's great!


----------

